# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook Account Well Aged and Fresh Marketplace, Business Manager, Ads,

## kebab69

Facebook ad accounts for sell with payment method whit no limit in spending,

Guarantee:
24/7 Quick and fast support
Refunds Avaliable 

Account Details :
1.COOKIES
2.2FA KEY
3.EMAIL NATIVE
4.EMAIL PASSWORD
5.FB PASSWORD
6.EMAIL RECOVERY
7.DOB ETC
ALL ACCOUNT ARE VERIFIED 

PRICE : 20$ / Per Account
[I can sell at wholesale]

Payments Accepted : Crypto,Paypal,Payeer,
[I accept all cryptocurrency]

Contact Details : 


Telegram : @kebab69lolz

Discord : kebab69#0801

----------

